# 70W double end metal halide



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all,
I am looking for 70W double end metal halide bulb suitable for planted setup.
any recommended bulbs?
thanks

Regards,
Chee Yong


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chee Yong

Giesemann makes the MEGACHROME tropic. It's a 5600K double ended MH available in 70w and 150w.
http://www.giesemann.de/76,2,,.html


















"MEGACHROME tropic - particularly suitable for fresh-water aquariums thanks to the stable spectrum with high red and low blue peaks.

This lamp will offer the correct balance of light to ensure that the growth of your plants remain lush and healthy and due to the special spectrum you will get very little 
nuisance algae growth.

The bulb is the best choice to meet your freshwater aquarium requirements.

colour temperature: 5600 Kelvin

available in 70 and 150 Watt double ended"

Left C


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

how come the wavelength got such high value for yellow and red also ?
is it good for plants ?
i am thinking of getting a ADA 150W bulb to fix into a 70W fixture running 70w ballast. is it possible ?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You'll need a 150w ballast for that 150w bulb.

Plants can use the yellow and red regions of the color spectrum as well as the orange and blue regions, but they use the red and blue regions the most. Take a look at the following pics:

















*MEGACHROME tropic*


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

This is what ADA's NA Lamp MH-150W (Green) bulb's spectrum.
Find it very different from other brand's spectrum.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Many plants don't use the green color for photosyntheses. They reflect the green color. You see that large green spike in the ADA bulb.

I have the ADA 8000K PC bulbs with that same color spectrum that you posted. The large green spike makes the plants look nice. I like them very well.

The area under the curve for the MEGACHROME tropic is huge compared to the ADA bulb. The blue, yellow, orange and red regions are much more than the ADA bulb with the green region about the same. It should grow plants very well. 

I think either of the bulbs will work fine for growing plants.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Left C said:


> Many plants don't use the green color for photosyntheses. They reflect the green color. You see that large green spike in the ADA bulb.
> 
> I have the ADA 8000K PC bulbs with that same color spectrum that you posted. The large green spike makes the plants look nice. I like them very well.
> 
> ...


Just check with the distributor in singapore that the tropic bulb they don't carry in 70W.
need to pre-order and wait for 1-2months.
i think 70W bulb is really not so common in singapore.


----------

